# Camphor



## Lou Currier (Feb 19, 2017)

I turned this pen from a bowl blank cut off. I left some of the sap wood in. Finished with BLO and CA.

The picture does not do it any justice...much better in person.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Ray D (Feb 19, 2017)

That's a beauty Lou. I also like the contrast of the sapwood. Is that local camphor?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Feb 19, 2017)

Camphor is one of my favorite woods!! It has great depth when finished properly. I am just finishing a curly camphor peckermill for a client in Ft Meyers area.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Feb 19, 2017)

Nice! I love turning Camphor. Need to find some more bowl blanks and/or chunks of it sometime...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 19, 2017)

Ray D said:


> That's a beauty Lou. I also like the contrast of the sapwood. Is that local camphor?



Yes, picked it up when I was at Lee's demo from bowl blank cast offs...why waste wood?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 19, 2017)

Camphor, that was one of the kid's spelling words this week. Picture looked good to me.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Terrific job Lou!!

Likewise, love turning Camphor... Everything about it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 20, 2017)

Really professional looking pen! I have a block of Camphor, but haven't done anything with it yet. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Feb 20, 2017)

Beautiful Pen

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Feb 20, 2017)

A great looking well turned and finished piece of timber.
Nicely done. 

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 28, 2017)

Great looking pen, Lou 



Spinartist said:


> I am just finishing a curly camphor *peckermill *for a client in Ft Meyers area.



I can't believe I'm the only person who noticed what you wrote here ...


----------



## Spinartist (Feb 28, 2017)

duncsuss said:


> Great looking pen, Lou
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe I'm the only person who noticed what you wrote here ...




Mailed it today!! Fergot to take a photo.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 28, 2017)

Spinartist said:


> Fergot to take a photo.


Probably for the best, this is a family site


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 28, 2017)

Dysfunctional family

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 28, 2017)

duncsuss said:


> Probably for the best, this is a family site


He's posted them before here.....you must have missed em.


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 28, 2017)

Oh...nice pen Lou. I have some camphor too somewhere in my stash. I love the smell, but the wife hates it....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

